# 650-ton coal tower



## andy120 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
Does someone have plans for the 650-ton coal tower at Cheyenne and other places?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No but it is interesting. .

Picture 1 and 4 has the right size. You may want to contact them. 
http://www.freewebs.com/pacificcoastmodularclub/palmsparkopenhouses.htm

I guess your idea is done in N scale.
http://www.keytrainz.net/wyoming.htm#sherman


View these for interest.
http://www.michiganrailroads.com/RRHX/CoalFacilities/GTWLansing.htm
http://atsf.railfan.net/chutes/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3002968562/
http://home.earthlink.net/~railroad..._locomotives/Links - Coaling Towers page.html
http://www.hmdb.org/marker.asp?marker=4780
http://thecbandqinwyoming.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html


----------

